# Girl w/ Guitar - New Studio Shoot



## DaveAllen (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a shot we did in the home studio recently.  The model is my wife, and since it was close to Valentines Day we went with the hot pink bg...


----------



## khallene (Mar 16, 2010)

Good shot.  Lucky guy!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, with her ring finger pressed along the strings like that her index finger and middle finger aren't adding to the chord. 

I like the shot and pose, colors and lighting are nice as well.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 16, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Well, with her ring finger pressed along the strings like that her index finger and middle finger aren't adding to the chord.



^^ nice catch...this is getting even more technical now.


----------



## Timo (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a nice picture but it doesn't do much for me. 

I am trying hard to figure out why and I think it has to due with the nature of the photo more than any particular element. All I see is a woman with a guitar. There's no real connection between the guitar and her, she's not  really playing it, and there is no emotional connection between the viewer and her. Especially without context of being in a natural environment it seems like a stock photo to me, for better or worse. It is a nice one, though.


----------



## thebeatles (Mar 16, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Well, with her ring finger pressed along the strings like that her index finger and middle finger aren't adding to the chord.



She is playing a Bm7 chord and she is going to pull off to the 5th fret using a double stop. 
Maybe if she had a bottle slide on that finger, it would look more believable. :thumbup:


----------



## DaveAllen (Mar 16, 2010)

Timo said:


> It's a nice picture but it doesn't do much for me.
> 
> I am trying hard to figure out why and I think it has to due with the nature of the photo more than any particular element. All I see is a woman with a guitar. There's no real connection between the guitar and her, she's not  really playing it, and there is no emotional connection between the viewer and her. Especially without context of being in a natural environment it seems like a stock photo to me, for better or worse. It is a nice one, though.



It is indeed just a quickie we shot for microstock    ;-)


----------



## DaveAllen (Mar 16, 2010)

Next time I'll have to pay more attention to where her fingers are, get her actually playing some chords or something...

This was just a fun shoot we did for V-Day, so we didn't put a lot of effort into it   ;-)


----------



## Timo (Mar 16, 2010)

I gotcha. 

I'm working on giving words to what I see in photos so sorry if I was quick to jump on you.


----------



## DaveAllen (Mar 16, 2010)

Timo said:


> I gotcha.
> 
> I'm working on giving words to what I see in photos so sorry if I was quick to jump on you.



Always interested in constructive criticism, no need for an apology at all   ;-)

I make a living as a landscape photographer, so I don't shoot people too often.  We occasionally shoot some microstock stuff for fun, and mostly with my wife or a friend doing the modeling.  I'm thinking of shooting people more in the future, but it is a lot different than what I normally do...


----------

